# what age is normal to start barking?



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

enjoy it while you can.
once they start...they don't stop. lol


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Kasey started a few weeks after we brought her home. She is 8 months old now and so far we have been lucky and she does not bark too much!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Could be normal for her. My Cody NEVER barked at anything except when *I* was teasing him or he wanted something. He also never whined....ever. 

Wyatt barks but not often at all. Normally if he is startled. However he does whine when he knows he is going out to play and we are taking forever lol!

But neither one of them barked at that young of age. Count your blessings.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I can tell you that most of my puppies barked IN the whelping box when they wanted something and were playing so it may just be your puppy... and honestly unless you suspect something is wrong I wouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth... I honestly bred the biggest barky butts on the planet... just like their mother


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

mine have all found their big-dog voices right around 20 weeks....


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

In general Goldens bark less than many other breeds, thus not so great as watch dogs. Neither of mine have been big barkers, but in a few months yours will probably bark a time or two. Some bark more than others. Jaro, below, does bark when he is inside and sees a dog outside he wants to play with.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't think Brady barked until he was about 5 months old.

MacKenzie is the barker, and now that we have MacKenzie, Brady barks more often.


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

Cody barks a couple of times when it is feeding time. Sometimes at his own image on the window, which makes me laugh. Oh, forgot, he barks at the door stopper (the spring kind).


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

moose is 7 months and i find he has really just started barking.. he use to never bark and now he's barking at everything lol.. its weird.. he would bark the odd time when he would ne playing but not really a lot.. then one day he just started and its such a big boy bark now!


----------



## Sasha'sDaddy (Jan 4, 2012)

Our Sasha, at 10 weeks old, barked all the way home in the kennel carrier for the half hour drive. We knew then she was going to be a barker. At home she only barks after she uses her pee pad, when we're not expecting her to go so soon. And then for only 5-10 minutes when she is put in her crate at night. She is quite vocal when she yawns.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

You guys are lucky. My boy has barked since the day I got him. He barks A LOT of the time. It pretttty much drives me nuts.


----------



## Riverangel (Jun 13, 2011)

River is about 6 months old now. She has only barked a few times...when she does she looks startled and then looks all around her...like, where did that come from.
I think it's great that she doesn't bark. So cute when she does though...hers is a "woof" not a "ruff", didn't know the difference before having her.


----------



## acs2653 (Jan 2, 2012)

tank is 7 weeks old and started barking the day after i brought him home. I wouldn't really call it barking, more like talking! hahaha


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Kye at 8 mo is just finding her bark and is trying it out way to much. Coop, 5 mo almost never barks, but when he does, his voice is changing so we get this Big Boy bark and he looks startled too. Both were non barkers when younger but those days are over now and Kye is trying out her voice all the time.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Puppies bark from quite a young age in the nest, but I don't think retrievers and other gundogs are bred to be barkers. The jobs they are intended to do don't call for a noisy dog. My pup rarely barks and when she does it is usually a single bark and I know there is a reason and this suits me fine. Count your blessings, it is normal and quite desirable, IMHO. - You can always teach your pup to bark on command, but it is much harder to stop a dog from barking once it has become a habit.


----------



## kbiocic (Jan 2, 2012)

our Bella is almost 13 weeks old and also didn't bark when we brought her home at 9 weeks. She would cry or whine when she was in her crate and needs a potty break. But about 2 weeks ago she realized she could bark! We have been lucky and so far she really only barks in her crate when she needs to "potty". Sometimes she barks when we are getting her food ready so we've made a lot of effort not to feed her or give in to her demands.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer hardly ever barks. The only time he does is if he hears something at the door. He probably barks at most 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Peek-a-Boo (Dec 24, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing cause Boo doesn't bark either. He's going to be 10 weeks old tomorrow. The only time i've ever heard him bark once or twice was when i crated him during the day and he didn't want to be in there, he whined, let out a couple of barks and that was that, settled right down.


----------



## CharliedogsDad (Nov 22, 2011)

Charlie started barking at around 12 weeks. He always barked when he needed to go out, but he also barks when he wants to come in, then go back out, etc. Also when he gets one of his toys under the couch and can't reach it.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

My now 4.5 year old didn't bark for the first time until he was 6 months old and rarely barks. My 13 week old had a demand bark the first couple of week home. I stopped that by ignoring him until he stopped, said good quiet and gave a treat. I haven't heard a bark in 4 weeks.


----------



## MissKitty (Sep 29, 2011)

Mr. Wilson barked at 8 weeks, took me back b/c he was so little


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks isn't a barker, and I think I might have had the same question in my head when he was little, too, although it wasn't because I was eager to have a barker because I dislike listening to dogs barking for no reason. 
When Brooks was somewhere between 1 and 2 yrs, I boarded him at a farm where the Great Pyrenees would run along the fence and bark at approaching vehicles. After that, when he came home, he started doing a "perimeter check" kind of bark at night at our house (which I don't particularly like, but it isn't excessive).


----------

